# Power Question - Voltage Preferred



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Okay, this is an open-ended question, but...What voltage do you run on your track. I guessing we all run higher voltages on our drag strips and banked ovals? Lower voltages for G-Jet type cars? I run 20 volt, 4.5 Amp power supplies, one per lane on my tracks for most chassis and 14 volts for the weight-based chassis. What do you guys use?

-Paul


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

for Hank's drag strip we use two 12 volt automotive batteries in series for a total of 24+ volts. each is rated at over 1000 cold cranking AMPs, so I consider AMPs to be unlimited.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I run 20v 10a on 4 lane Max Trax. All kinds of T-jets original.


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

4 tracks in the Huntsville Al area. All run 18vdc


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

18 volts on mine. 

Randy.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Lower voltages for G-Jet type cars? 
-Paul[/QUOTE]

from scaleauto.com

"One important note to keep in mind regarding the G-Jet: it's been carefully engineered to run on a true 12-volts of power. BSRT offers the official G-Jet 12-volt Power Supply which will give your layout more than enough power to run up to six G-Jet cars on any size HO track"

and I like 14v and T chassis LifeLike as a good starter car, some pancakes like
20-24 volts.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Ideally...

12v (battery) on my small table top oval.

18v (battery) on my road course.

24v (battery) on my drag strip


Reality...

I never get to run on any of these tracks.

Power pack for my son's small Carrera oval.

Power pack on my son's Carrera drag strip.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Varies depending on what we're running,and the drivers comfort level,but usually 18 to 21 volts.
I let most guys pick the voltage they want,individual power supplies on each lane


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Stock AFX 22 volt wall wart here. I need to upgrade to a tri power pack one of these days...


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

20v @ 20a for 4 lane Tomy, 105' per lane


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Mastech PS running at 18.5 volts 30 amps on the 8 lane Marion County Raceway. Dialed down to 12 volts for g-jets. 

Gary


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

twenny fo v at twenny fie a...

shoe tune accordingly


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Adjustable power supply for 6 lanes,
G-Jets--12 to 14 volts
Aw/JL pancakes & inlines--18.8 volts
Been planning to build IROC hard body cars set up for 6 ohm Tyco X-2
wide pan chassis at lower voltage, maybe 14 to 16 volts.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Bug Eater has a Mastech 30 volt 10 amp supply running at 18 volts 20 amp


----------

